# VZW's List of know BUGS at Release Date.



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Subcategory: 4G/3G Service - Data Connectivity 
*Marginal 4G to 3G transition:
Loss of data connectivity - The device may display 3G service indication but no data connections are possible.
Short term work around: The user will need to power cycle the device or enable/disable Airplane Mode.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

Subcategory: User Interface 
*Home Panel Application Shortcuts:
Application shortcuts may be removed from the Home Panel without any user interaction.
Short term work around: The User can go in System Tray and manually add them back in Home Panels. The
applications are not deleted from the device.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the second post launch 
maintenance release software for this device. The tentative release date is under review.

*Recent Applications Display:
If a user presses and holds the Home key, recently run applications are displayed. Selecting an application may generate an error message "Application not installed on phone."
Short term work around: Access the application from the System Tray.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

*3 Way Calling - Ending Last Call:
In certain infrastructure markets (Motorola and Nortel), pressing the "End last call" button will place the last party 
on hold and not drop the call.
Short term work around: User should use the "End call" button to insure all parties are disconnected.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

*MEID Displayed:
Under Settings > About Phone > Status, the 14 digit MEID is displayed rather than the 15 digit IMEI.
Short term work around: This information is available on the battery cavity label.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

Subcategory: Verizon Wireless Ringtones 
*Verizon Wireless Media Store Ringtones:
Ringtones purchased through online store cannot be saved when received in an MMS message. User will get an 
"error saving attachment" error.
Short term work around: The user should use the VCast Tone application to purchase ringtones.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

Subcategory: Post Over-the-Air Update Conditions 
*Post OTA Update - Favorites:
The Favorites contacts may be deleted after a software update. The user will need to manually add the Favorites 
back.
Short term work around: There is no known work around.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

*SIM Swapping Blocks OTA Updates:
In another provisioned SIM is inserted into the XT875 and original SIM is reinserted, the device will not get any 
OTA updates.
Short term work around: The user will need to perform a factory reset to get OTA updates.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

Accessories
Known Issues
*Answering incoming calls while in the Lapdock:
A user may not be able to answer an incoming call while the XT875 is in the Lapdock.
Short term work around: This issue can be reduced if the call is answered during the first ring cycle.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the second post launch 
maintenance release software for this device. The tentative release date is under review.

*Lapdock low memory warning:
With 4 or more windows opened, a user may see low memory warnings.
Short term work around: The user can terminate browser sessions and/or stop running applications (Tasks 
application in System Tray).
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the second post launch 
maintenance release software for this device. The tentative release date is under review.

*Camera use while in Lapdock:
If the XT875 is in the Lapdock and the user opens the Camera, they may receive a "Camera is unable to 
initialize" error message.
Short term work around: There is no known work around.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the second post launch 
maintenance release software for this device. The tentative release date is under review.

*Sleep Mode After HD Dock Use:
If the XT875 is removed from the HD Dock, the device may not go back into screen saver mode.
Short term work around: Go to Settings > Applications > Development and uncheck "Stay awake" option.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

*The Motorola snap on case/holster will need to be removed for operation in the Lapdock.

Applications
*Subcategory: Verizon Wireless Branded 
Resets during Visual Voicemail:
User may encounter resets while playing back voice messages or replying with voice messages.
Short term work around: There is no known work around.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

*Visual Voicemail Power-up Message:
When the XT875 is powered up the user may see "Data service N/A. Select to refresh" as a Visual Voicemail 
activities alert in the Notification Panel.
Short term work around: This is a false error message. It can be dismissed from the Notification Panel.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

*Mobile Hotspot User Limitations:
The Mobile Hotspot only supports 5 users.
Short term work around: There is no known work around.
Planned Resolution: This is a limitation of the device hardware and cannot be corrected.

Subcategory: Verizon Wireless Branded 
*MySpace Login:
A user will not be able to access their MySpace account via the My Accounts feature. They will receive credential 
errors.
Short term work around: The user will need to access their MySpace account via the web interface.
Planned Resolution: A server side fix for this issue is under review and will be deployed by the end of 
September 2011. After which, MySpace will not be displayed under My Accounts.

Messaging
Known Issues
*MMS Media Message View:
The user may encounter "Force Close" errors or delays when opening MMS messages with media attachments.
Short term work around: The user may need to make more than one attempt to view the message.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.

*Message Thread Order - Device Rotation:
If the XT875 is rotated from portrait to landscape then back to portrait mode after a message sent, the message 
thread jumps from the latest to the oldest message.
Short term work around: There is no known around.
Planned Resolution: A fix for this issue is under review and will be included in the first post launch maintenance 
release software for this device. The tentative release date is early November 2011.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Those are minimal bugs IMO, this is day two for me and Bessie (my bionic) and it seems solid, well built, smooth, I'm glad I got a good one.


----------



## Gert_B_Frobe (Sep 12, 2011)

Please oh please oh please. Don't trash my Bionic with an OTA. It is working fine ... Okay, so it's rooted and bloat is frozen.

My fear is that the 3G/4G issues will prompt them to torque the radio ... and thus screw up my phone.

Oh yeah, Social Location ... Pull it. Again, root has me freezing this batt whore, but, you know, for the others.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"Gert_B_Frobe said:


> Please oh please oh please. Don't trash my Bionic with an OTA. It is working fine ... Okay, so it's rooted and bloat is frozen.
> 
> My fear is that the 3G/4G issues will prompt them to torque the radio ... and thus screw up my phone.
> 
> Oh yeah, Social Location ... Pull it. Again, root has me freezing this batt whore, but, you know, for the others.


unless I'm mistaken you can't get an ota then.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine is going back because i can't get the Damn internal SD Card to Mount unless i pull battery then reboot the phone. and I get ONE shot, then i have to REPEAT.

I've read the "Fixes" that are "out there" and they don't work


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

dangerous said:


> Mine is going back because i can't get the Damn internal SD Card to Mount unless i pull battery then reboot the phone. and I get ONE shot, then i have to REPEAT.
> 
> I've read the "Fixes" that are "out there" and they don't work


Sounds like you have a lemon... Take it back and get a replacement. I haven't had a problem with the internal SD card yet.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

PerCompLLC said:


> Sounds like you have a lemon... Take it back and get a replacement. I haven't had a problem with the internal SD card yet.


So when you plug in, you see both Internal and External ? i've tried turning USB Debugging OFF, Factory Rest a bunch of times and just loaded normal programs. and somewhere it stops.

I am taking back Tomorrow.


----------

